# Song titles about Excel?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all.

I've got a mini presentation coming up, and it's nominally entitled "Doing A Lot With Very Simple Excel". It's not exactly the snappiest title around, I'm sure you'll agree.

We have a tradition where I work that reports, presentations, etc. have a song title to do with the subject as their title, so *could anyone suggest any suitable Excel-related song titles?* I'd prefer them to be intact, but if you need to change them slightly, I'd be up for a pun or two... 

Thanks!  

CSBBB


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

From http://www.sjvls.org/cgi-bin/sng_a1?tkw=excel&how=all&who=-+no+limit+-&page=1



> Song Index - Search Results
> Home
> 
> Your keywords: "excel"
> ...



Some how that didn't surprise me. But I am sure we can think of something...


Edit - however, I did find this... http://www.last.fm/music/Kiuas/_/To+Excel+and+Ascend

Maybe you could play it as they take their seats...


----------



## riaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Bobby Darin's "Multiplication" from Come September?

or

http://www.lyred.com/lyrics/Excel/

you might find something there.  I quite liked the one called Insecurity, seeing how there always seems to be a security problem 

Just recently, someone did a spreadsheet on this forum which played music.  I can't remember where it is but have a search if that is suitable for your opening.

edit: here is the link http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1724422&postcount=1


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

...That's pretty much what I found on a google search! 

A colleague suggested something like "*Welcome to the house of SUM()*", which I thought was pretty funny (I have a woefully undeveloped sense of humour), so something along those lines could be great too!


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you catch my edit? It has excel in the title, but probably isn't quite what you want!


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

Patience said:


> Did you catch my edit? It has excel in the title, but probably isn't quite what you want!



I did, yes, but I can't listen to streaming media at work, so couldn't check it out. Either that or there were naughty pictures of ladies without clothes on - something stopped my browser checking it out... I'll look it up tonight, could be funny from looking at the song title.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 28, 2008)

You mean like

Cool & The Gang: Cel-ebrate
Dusty Springfield's: The Look(up) of Love

Then of course from a VBA perspective there was the infamous Crazy Frog and the "Dim, Dim, Dim, Dim...."

OK, they're terrible.

I don't know of anyone who's ever written a song in homage to XL (and if they did they are now housed in a mental institution)


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

caringsharingbristolbilly said:


> I did, yes, but I can't listen to streaming media at work, so couldn't check it out. Either that or there were naughty pictures of ladies without clothes on - something stopped my browser checking it out... I'll look it up tonight, could be funny from looking at the song title.




Er - yes there are no boobies! It must be the streaming!


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

DonkeyOte said:


> Dusty Springfield's: The Look(up) of Love



We'd come up with that one in the office too, could be a contender. 

By the way, I love the username/picture/signature! Really made me giggle, thanks!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 28, 2008)

Patience said:


> Er - yes there are no boobies! It must be the streaming!



delete's link from bookmarks...


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

I came here to say I was confused and say that the link is totally safe, and you shouldn't worry about.. inappropriate material. Then I twigged maybe that was what our resident donkey was upset about!


----------



## barry houdini (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course there's the Gene Pitney classic, "Sumproducts gotten hold of my heart"........


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

barry houdini said:


> Of course there's the Gene Pitney classic, "Sumproducts gotten hold of my heart"........



lmao! :D

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason Donovan's warning against the use of circular references - 'When you sum back to me.'


----------



## MrExcel (Oct 28, 2008)

How about:

Dancing in the (spread) Sheets (from Footloose, right?)
Lets Do the Numbers Rumba  (ancient)
Function Junction (also ancient)
MrExcel Podcast Where's Is It Wednesday theme... (It's a great feature...I just can't find it anymore)
Don't Lose My Number
Heartaches by the Number (country)
One Table Spread (an old spiritual)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess you could list anything recorded by Arrays-ure
(that's Erasure obviously... I'll get my coat)

EDIT: on that basis I think anything by Depeche Mode would qualify also...as would the great Dollar Dollar


----------



## riaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Going thru Excel functions

To live our life would be ASIN (from Englebert Humperdinck's Please Release Me)
I am just a man, an AVERAGE man (from The Kinks' Lola)
One man's CEILING is another man's FLOOR (Paul Simon)

I'm sure there are plenty more, but my brain is getting fried right now.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 28, 2008)

IMREAL (I'm Real)
D-I-S-C Oh.
MIRR OR man
NA() NA() hey hey goodbye
TRUE (Spandau fans rejoice)
Dancing on the CEILING
The POWER of love

all of which may be the CHITEST answer I've ever given. I will, as they say, get my coat.


----------



## Expiry (Oct 28, 2008)

The Beatles were obviously into Excel:

Yes, TODAY()
Yellow SUBROUTINE
Help
I want to hold your (AND(
Excelle (my bell)

but surely the best Beatles track to describe a course is.....

Here Comes the SUM()


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

Great ideas, chaps, keep 'em coming! Really appreciate this.

Going through the list of functions, we came up with "SUM() As You Are". You know, by Nirvana - sung by KURT() Cobain.


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

I could only come up with:

 - What's the =FREQUENCY(), Kenneth? 
 - It's a =SIN()
 - =IF(ISHEARD(B4),"Stop me",0)

Edit - ofcourse, ISHEARD isn't a function. But for the purposes of this it should be.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 28, 2008)

How about one song that combines two Excel functions, and nothing else?
RIGHT NOW by Van Halen.

Actually, I'm sure you could find a whole bunch of songs that use RIGHT, LEFT, or NOW.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Oct 28, 2008)

Lewiy had a couple of Queen song title suggestions in another thread:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1691287&postcount=97


----------



## Fazza (Oct 29, 2008)

Expiry said:


> The Beatles were obviously into Excel:
> 
> Yes, TODAY()
> Yellow SUBROUTINE
> ...


 
Those are great, Expiry. Well done, F


----------



## wigi (Oct 29, 2008)

Paolo Conte - Max

Robert Plant - Big LOG

COUNTBLANK("The Pointer Sisters") = 0

Grouping controls in Excel: Bryan Ferry - Let's stick together

Edit > Repeat... (Ctrl+Y)   (Steely Dan - Do it again)


=TRIM(REPT("Mmm ",4))    (Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm)


A couple of VBA ones:


1.


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()

    Me.Visible = False

End Sub
```

(Bachman Turner Overdrive - You ain't seen nothing yet)


2.


```
Dim s As Object
    Set s = CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice")
    s.Speak ""
```

(Ronan Keating - When you say nothing at all)
(No Doubt - Don’t speak)


3.


```
? DateSerial(Year(Date), 1, 1)
```

(U2 - New Years day)


4.


```
Private Sub UserForm_QueryClose(Cancel As Integer, CloseMode As Integer)

    Cancel = True

End Sub
```

(Communards - Don't leave me this way)


5.


```
ActiveSheet.Shapes("Shape 1").Select
    Selection.ShapeRange.IncrementRotation 180#
```

(Diana Ross - Upside down)


6.


```
Cells(Rows.Count, Columns.Count)
```

(Al Stewart - On the border)


General Excel ones:

Korgis - Everybody's got to learn sometime

www.mrexcel.com:

(Joe ****er - With a little help from my friends)


OK, I need to go to bed... 

Wigi


----------



## gnrboyd (Oct 29, 2008)

> The Beatles were obviously into Excel:
> 
> Yes, TODAY()
> Yellow SUBROUTINE
> ...


 
And I didn't think Excel existed back in the Beatles era.....I then did some research and found that Elvis had a few EXCELlent songs in his day also.

It's NOW() or Never
That's All RIGHT
It's MIDnight 
Your Cheatin' CHART
SHEET Caroline 
There's No TomorROW

Any my personal favorite.....

ROUND Dog


----------



## riaz (Oct 30, 2008)

Expiry said:


> The Beatles were obviously into Excel:
> 
> Yes, TODAY()
> Yellow SUBROUTINE
> ...



Brilliant.  Why aren't you on the pun thread?


----------



## Expiry (Oct 30, 2008)

riaz said:


> Brilliant.  Why aren't you on the pun thread?



Always leave your audience wanting more, Riaz.


----------



## riaz (Oct 30, 2008)

Expiry said:


> Always leave your audience wanting more, Riaz.



Expiry, re your signature:

Isn't a bar the shortest distance between two pints?


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 30, 2008)

Anything by the

```
=DEGREE(1)*3
```
 
or Kylie MIN()ogue.
Or Soft Cell.
Or any of the many MOD bands.

Or anything by

```
=ADDRESS(ROW(OFFSET(T1,1,1)),COLUMN(OFFSET(T1,1,1)),4)
```
 
Have we done "the =POWER() of love" ?
"I'll be your =SUBSTITUTE()" ?


----------



## Expiry (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if this works or not. I think it would if we were all in the pub:

The Eagles: Hotel CaliFORMULA.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 30, 2008)

I think you mean

Hotel CELL IF FORMULA


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 31, 2008)

The Jam – Going UndergROUND()


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 31, 2008)

Madonna - ARRAY of light


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 3, 2008)

Needless to say all of these entries will be appearing in the Excel Chart.


----------



## Long Nose (Nov 5, 2008)

ISERR Anybody Out There?  Pink Floyd

"It was just my VALIDATION, running away with me."

"What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside your TRUNC?"         BLACK EYED PEAS


----------

